# Wine Tasting Friday 14 Nov, 6:30PM at THe BSH



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

A few weeks back we had a discussion on the PFF about wine and we volunteered to host a simple introduction to wines at our boat house, The BSH. So, Friday, the 14th at about 6:30PM grab a bottle of wine that you like -NO Boones Farm, Gallo Night Train :boo.

We have proof that we have enjoyed a few bottles of wine as one interior wall in the BSH is covered with corks. After retirement, we drove back to Sonoma County and worked in a friend's vineyard and winery for about a year, 1990-1991. We learned more about wine in that period of time than we could have in years. We will discuss our experiences as well as why we like "Old Vine Zinfandel". Plus you can find out why we call it "The BSH".

In addition to your bottle, you may bring a snack to share, nothing too spicey that would hamper wine tasting, but something like cheese or crackers, etc.

Please call or PM for our address as I do not want to post it on our public forum.

Tom 572-1225 and Bobbie 572-5535


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Tom,

Sounds like great fun! Dalton and I would love to join you.We'll bring a few of our favorites and some food to pair up with them! PM me with your address and I'll put you on our calendar! Thanks for the offer!:letsparty

Michele


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Tom

hope the wife and i can make it... i have been to your place once before but doubt i could find it again.. 

rich


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi PFFer's



Okay, it's this coming Friday evening! Blue Angels and the Greek Festival are this weekend also. How you gonna beat that? Aeroplanes overhead, garlic in the air and wine!



So, come on over this Friday at 6:30 PM, 1830. This ain't no hoity toity wine sniffin' thang. Cut offs, halter tops and overalls are welcome.



If you have not been to the BSH before, call us or PM for directions.



Tom 572-1225 Spousal Unit Bobbie 572 5535



:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

The BSH from the bayou. It's the small brick house on the right.










175 year old Live Oak in our front yard, back yard faces the street.

Come on over Friday, taste some wine.

Tom


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

dang, this sounds like so much fun with friends....i have a conflict. but will be thinking of y'all. 

LOVe THE LIVE OAK!!! what a tree. ENJOY and look forward to the pic's


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

Sounds like a great time! I will need to run it by the Mrs.. We probably wont be able to make it til around 7. I dont get off work til 5:30 and we live in Gulf Shores. Sounds like a blast though!


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Tom!

Ya got a head count yet? I'm going out tomorrow to get the wines and foods. Just trying to make a guess as to how much of what to make!

Thanks,

Michele


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

My wife and I will be there, what is the dress ? Casual ?????


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

How many folks? 

So far, about 5 couples from the PFF and probably five couples or so neighbors, so around 20 - 25. We have had as few as six and as many as 40 at our TGIF get togethers.



Casual dress. Neck ties will be cut off and nailed to the overhead.:letsparty:letsparty



We began our Friday after work gatherings of friends and neighbors at the BSH almost ten years ago. Neighbors would walk down Edgewater with a bottle and snax. Those who live across the bayou come by canoe, kayak, jon boat or whatever. We sit around, imbibe moderately, share food and stories.



Nothing fancy. 



We try to avoid "polyticks", except local issues. We have had various candidates for local positions speak to us, as well as elected officials. We have had our District 2 Commish' here a time or to to question some issue we felt impacted us, otherwise we gab about boats, fishing, hunting, boats sail and power, WX, local news and did I say BOATS.



See y'all tonight at 301 Edgewater. Come through the gate on the east side of the house and follow the red brick path down to the BSH by the bayou.



Anyone want any bait for Saturday? I can put my pinfish trap in.



Tom 572-1225 Bobbie 572-5535


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Tom I wish we could make it, Precious loves trying new wines.

Hope you guys have a great time and keep it safe. You might want to take the Sword off the wall just in case :doh


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Sam, Wish you and Precious could be here.

That's not a Sword, it's a Saber, US Army issue to Non-Coms between WW1 & WW2. Now, I did take all of the muzzleloaders upstairs.

We are peaceful folks and wine makes even more mellow.

Tom and Bobbie:letsdrink


----------



## Horse in around (Jan 1, 2008)

Hope everyone has a great time! Getting to baby sit the grantdaughter or would be there.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Tom, it was a pleasure meeting you and Bobbie, thanks for having Jennifer and I. We hope to see you again soon, and if you ever need a hand getting that Trophy ready just give me a shout, I would be happy to go fishing with you anytime. 

Reed,


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

WOW! A good time was had by all. Mix some PFF'ers and Bayou Babes and Bubbas, some good wine and tasty food and you have a party.:clap










We tasted 23 wines plus a little scotch.










You can't cll this snax, this was great food. Michelle brought some of her delicacies.










We be having fun.









Chatting, wine, food, friends.










Bobby, "X Shark" telling like it is.










"CCC" and Bayou Bunch enjoying!

BY golly, we gotta do this again. Name the date. The BSH is available.

Tom and Bobbie, (We had more fun than anyone)


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

A great time was had by ALL.  Thanks for hosting.


----------

